# Suche FTP Domain, 10-20 MB !!! NOTFALL



## pausch13 (9. Oktober 2001)

Wer weis, wo ich kostenlos eine Domain anmelden kann (soll nicht zu kompliziert sein) bsp: http://www._________.irgentwas.com, at
10-20 MB Webspace

Bitte schnell Antworten !!


----------



## Flame (11. Oktober 2001)

*hmm*

http://deinname.virtuellave.net

ist das ok?

+
da hassu 500 mb traffic
50 mb webspace 4 free
freies cgi
etc.

- 
bannerwerbung (popups)

hoffe das reicht.

http://www.virtualave.net
http://www.hypermart.com (oder net) das ist die andere von denen


----------



## Mindstorm (11. Oktober 2001)

sind die wenigstens schneller als tripod???

thx

Mindstorm


----------



## realTTH (13. Oktober 2001)

Hier findest du bestimmt was


----------

